# mdadm complains about missing superblock

## Jimini

Hey there,

in a few months I'm going to build a new machine with 6 hard drives in a RAID6. During the last days, I've been playing around with mdadm a bit to get familiar with the administration of a RAID6. I created a bunch of disk-images and integrated them into a virtual machine. Then I created one partition on everyone of the disks. Afterwards, I created the array:

```
--create /dev/md0 --level=6 --raid-devices=4 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1 /dev/sde1
```

As you can see, everything seems to work fine so long:

```
/dev/md0:                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    

        Version : 1.2                                                                                                                                                                                                                        

  Creation Time : Sun Dec 19 13:28:31 2010                                                                                                                                                                                                   

     Raid Level : raid6                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

     Array Size : 4190208 (4.00 GiB 4.29 GB)                                                                                                                                                                                                 

  Used Dev Size : 2095104 (2046.34 MiB 2145.39 MB)                                                                                                                                                                                           

   Raid Devices : 4                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

  Total Devices : 4                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

    Persistence : Superblock is persistent                                                                                                                                                                                                   

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

    Update Time : Sun Dec 19 14:14:50 2010                                                                                                                                                                                                   

          State : clean                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

 Active Devices : 4                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

Working Devices : 4                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

 Failed Devices : 0                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

  Spare Devices : 0                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

         Layout : left-symmetric                                                                                                                                                                                                             

     Chunk Size : 512K                                                                                                                                                                                                                       

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

           Name : fileserver:0  (local to host fileserver)                                                                                                                                                                                   

           UUID : ab37eeca:465c83bd:499c551b:d948aa0f                                                                                                                                                                                        

         Events : 36                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

    Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State                                                                                                                                                                                                

       0       8       17        0      active sync   /dev/sdb1                                                                                                                                                                              

       1       8       33        1      active sync   /dev/sdc1                                                                                                                                                                              

       2       8       49        2      active sync   /dev/sdd1                                                                                                                                                                              

       3       8       65        3      active sync   /dev/sde1
```

Then, I formatted md0 with ext4. But during the next reboot, the following message is shown:

```
mdadm: /dev/sde1 has no superblock - assembly aborted                      [!!]
```

mdadm --detail shows absolutely no problems, cat /proc/mdstat as well. Perhaps I could locate the problem - it seems as if mdadm tries to assemble the array twice during the boot process. here is how I reproduced it:

```
fileserver ~ # mdadm -S /dev/md0

mdadm: stopped /dev/md0

fileserver ~ # mdadm -A /dev/md0

mdadm: /dev/md0 has been started with 4 drives.
```

But if I try to assemble the (running) array again, the mentioned error appears:

```
fileserver ~ # mdadm -A /dev/md0

mdadm: /dev/sde1 has no superblock - assembly aborted
```

The kernel does not autodetect RAIDs during the boot process (CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT is deactivated).

Any ideas? The array seems to work absolutely fine, but I'm a little confused about the error message. Perhaps that's just an annoying bug?

Best regards,

Jimini

P.S.: it seems as if the last partition in the array has no superblock - if I add /dev/sdf1, mdadm complains about a missing superblock on /dev/sdf1.

----------

## augury

If you run --assemble with update it may correct the problem but I haven't had any luck lately.  The superblock versions might be important to you as well.  It doesn't seem to be of much use to use anything fancy.

----------

## Jimini

Thanks for your answer - and sorry for my late one ;)

I tried updating the superblock with the resync-option, but I had no success so far. When I rebooted the virtual machine, the error-message appeared again. How can I examine the superblock-version?

tune2fs -l *partition* only shows "Bad magic number in superblock while trying to open *partition*. Couldn't find valid system superblock."

Best regards,

Jimini

----------

## augury

They changed the mdadm format without notice or warning.  As if in a parallel universe...

I haven't been able to alter an existing version.  The best solution I have come up with is to fully rebuild the raid device with -e 0.  This will default to the previous behavior.  And it will make your disc criminally inaccessible.

Of course there is the other implementations you could explore.  It's just superblock info though.

The kernel should recognize the device as a raid disc.  The filesystem behaviour, userspace and kernel, tends to find this less than automagical though.

----------

